# Anyone else's baby got talipes (clubfoot) ?



## weenireeni

did a search but couldnt see any recent posts

my daughter is 4 months old and was born with clubfoot in one foot. she has had 6 weeks of casts, tenotomy, casts and now is in boots and bar 23 hours a day. 

would love to hear from other parents in same situation x


----------



## Michelle773

My daughter has a talipes on her right foot. It was diagnosed at her 20 week scan and she had her first cast at 10 day's old. She had six weeks of casts and then boots and bar for 23 hours a day for 12 weeks. She now only wears her boots for 14 hours a day and her feet are beautiful :flower:

How are you finding the boots and bar? I was dreading it but after the first week it wasn't as bad as I expected.


----------



## MissyR

My cousin had a daughter born with a club foot. I don't know exactly what they went through while correcting it, but I know now she is a happy healthy active teenager who plays basketball, soccer, and volleyball.

Just a few words of encouragement for you! I hope everything with both of your little ones works out great!


----------



## Tegans Mama

My daughter has two club feet, but she can't walk (she has spina bifida) so they didn't want to do anything too aggressive to treat it. Hope your LO doesn't have a lot of trouble with it


----------



## try4girl

My son was born (he is now 8 going on 9) with bilateral club feet he had 5 months of cast and wore the denis browne bar for 23 hours a day for 2 months then he was down to 18 hours a day for 2 months then it was lowered in till he was 2 then he wore it at night till he was 4. We were very blessed to have Dr. Ponseti as our doctor I think that having him and his clinic was such a blessing. If you ever have any questions Jose Morcuende (He is who took over Dr. Ponseti clinic when he passed) or his nurse will answer any questions that you have even if you aren't a patient. They helped a friend of mine with her just sending pictures. She said it was great to just have another doctor look and let he know that everything her doctor was doing was good. Feel free to message me if you have any questions.


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, my daughter has unilateral talipes and is treated at alder hey in Liverpool. She just wears her boots and bar during the night now, she has other issues too linked to spina bifida occulta. She walks fine and her feet look great although her affected foot is a size smaller than the other so we get her shoes using the odd shoe scheme at Clarks. 

Have you seen the steps charity website? It's great for advice and the latest research also have you applied for disability living allowance? You're entitled to it as things such as odd shoes and suitable clothing can be costly xx


----------



## MikaylasMummy

My 3 1/2 yr old was born with talipes but I thought club foot was much more severe?she had it worse in her right foot but had it in both.both legs were plastered the day after she was born.I think she was around 4-6 weeks old she had her plasters off and was fitted with plastic splints she wore 24/7.she had those for months.we saw her physio weekly to have the plasters changed when she was born and very frequently I think maybe fortnightly from then til 6 months the every few months to check her progress.at about 18 months she started turning in again a lot and her big toes separated and pulled right in.we always had to use specific styles of shoes but from that point they put wedges in them to force her toes together and we started exercises and activities.I started her in ballet at 3 years and now u cannot see a problem in her feet at all.it never affected her walking she walked at 12 months stabily.


----------



## weenireeni

just returning to this thread, to see how others are doing>
?

my girl is 8 months now and her foot has stiffened so she has had to have a 2nd tenotomy, and in casts now, before going back into the boots full time. gutted that shes had to go thru it all again, but hoping this will be it for a while x 

mikayals mummy, talipes is clubfoot, talipes is just the latin name for it. have not heard of your treatment before, it doesnt seem to follow the ponseti procedure, but glad that it seems to have worked for your little one

i have had lots of useful info from STEPS, and have fundraised for them for the past year too so they carry on their fab work x


----------



## MikaylasMummy

If assume that her treatment was non surgical as although her physical appearance was severe there was no tightness and she had the full ability to be rotated to the full extension position.so there was not a need for the muscles to be cut just for repositioning.shes doing great you can't notice her feet anymore and she is excelling at dancing which is exciting for her former dancer mother =)


----------



## colourful20

Hi, it was nice to read your stories as my baby was diagnosed with bilateral talipes at my 20 week scan. My baby is due the 6th December then we will be going through the Ponseti treatment. Any advice greatly appreciated x


----------



## mummy2o

My son, who also has autism had one. They basically cast for a couple of weeks from birth then he had a little op to cut his tendon then more casts, then boots with exercise. The casts lasted for about 6 weeks as we took him swimming as soon as we could. He was the youngest in his swimming class and loved every minute of it! They also showed us some foot exercises which was made into game as he got older. He is now 5 and has one of the most beautiful feet the nice lady (sons words) has seen. He does have very flat feet also but it hasn't stopped him walking, climbing being a typical boy. So don't worry to much as they do a brilliant job


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi ladies, 

I'm popping in hoping for advice or reassurance for my 2 year old. 

When she was born I remember her baby notes mentioning Talipes. I was told it was nothing to worry about and it would be reviewed at her 6 week check. 

When she was signed off by the peadiatrician at 6 weeks he said it's common and will resolve as she grows. :shrug:

I have taken her back a number of times as her feet just don't look right - the GP always noting in her red book a review for "intoeing gait" no mention of talipes or clubfoot. I was shown by her doctor to do simple exercises which seemed to help for a while but now she has started tripping and falling a lot and seems to drag her feet at times. 

Her childminder expressed concern about the way she walks so I made an appointment for yesterday and saw her peadiatrician again (she's due for review in March but I didn't want to wait that long, especially after she tripped over her own foot last week and fell head first into a table!) :cry:

I took my dad with me as I had a feeling I was being fobbed off everytime! :growlmad:

He looked at her feet (stripped her off for the 1st time! although didn't ask to see her walk :shrug:) and manipulated her legs etc. He has reffered her for physio so now we are waiting for an appointment. 

She can walk, run (kind of!) and jump so it's not totally limiting for her but if she does have clubfoot it's worrying me that she should have already at treatment? :shrug: She is now 27 months.


----------



## weenireeni

for anyone wanting advice, then there is a great support group on facebook, with lots of parents who have been there, done that - positive results, and through all phases of treatment, this is the link

https://www.facebook.com/weenireeni/photos#!/groups/157680634248475/


lownthwaite i am presuming that your profile pic is who you are referring to, and i cant see any turning in of the foot? do you have a pic of her foot? perhaps she had slightly positional talipes?


----------



## Lownthwaite

weenireeni said:


> for anyone wanting advice, then there is a great support group on facebook, with lots of parents who have been there, done that - positive results, and through all phases of treatment, this is the link
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/weenireeni/photos#!/groups/157680634248475/
> 
> 
> lownthwaite i am presuming that your profile pic is who you are referring to, and i cant see any turning in of the foot? do you have a pic of her foot? perhaps she had slightly positional talipes?

Yes that my little monkey when she was a lot younger. 

The turn seems to have got worse but it's not always there. 

It's very apparant when she walks and sometimes when she is sat relaxed her foot lies at a full 90% angle - if you know what I mean. My dad said it looks like her feet should be dislocated but obviously they're not. :shrug: They sometimes look normal when she's sat down but other times they look like they've been took off and stuck back on the wrong way round. :wacko:

Will see if I can find a recent picture..........


----------



## Lownthwaite

I've just taken this picture before she goes to bed. I hope this works as never uploaded a picture off my phone before....,,

I did take a few but for some reason it will only let me upload one at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Lownthwaite

Here is another.

This looks quite normal compared to how it sometimes looks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lownthwaite

Hi ladies, 

Thought I would update - we saw the physio and she determines that my DD did have positional talipes at birth from looking at pictures from when she was newborn but that this has now corrected. :thumbup:

She has, however, been diagnosed with hypermobility. 
This is the reason she walks the way she does - most affected are her ankles and hips. 

We are now awaiting an appointment on the 27th to see if orthotics can help stabalise her to reduce the number of falls she has. :thumbup:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Hey Hun.glad you have finally gotten an answer.one of the biggest thing my physio was concerned about when lo got older was whether it affected her walking and whether it made her trip over.its terrible you were fobbed off for so long.what are they going to do to help her?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Oh I just saw they are going to try orthotics.its a shame they didn't do anything earlier when the issue may have been able to be addressed.my daughter now has only a slight in turn but the strengthening and other exercises we did meant that her feet have mostly developed normally and he has never ha any issues walking or tripping


----------



## Lownthwaite

She's been very tired and just wants to rest all the time for the last few weeks, yesterday my childminder said she was just too tired to participate in the planned activities - so I called the physio today as she said being hypermobile can sometimes make them more tired than normal - although she did say that it is unusual for her to be fatigued to the degree she is so she now also has an appointment for the 19th to see the GP to discuss possible causes. She did mention HMS or EDS (which would tie in with the hypermobility) but I'm hoping it's something simple like aneamia! :shrug::nope:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Oh no the poor thing =( I have no advice sorry but I hope she gets better soon


----------



## parker_3

Yes, my 16 month old son was born with a right clubfoot.


----------



## Fergie

Hi :flower:. My son is now nearly 6 weeks old and was born with bilateral talipes, casted at 3 days old :(. 
It's nice to see some other mums who are going through the same thing :).


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Old thread but since its popped up again I may as well ask!
I have recently noticed that dds right ankle is severely rolled in when standing.it was her worst affected foot from the talipes.anyones else's lo had this?i might have to try and get her back in to her paed physio


----------



## Lownthwaite

MikaylasMummy said:


> Old thread but since its popped up again I may as well ask!
> I have recently noticed that dds right ankle is severely rolled in when standing.it was her worst affected foot from the talipes.anyones else's lo had this?i might have to try and get her back in to her paed physio

Both my DD's ankles pronate inwards when she stands up. Although this is a result of her hypermobility and not the positional talipes she had at birth. :hugs:

Since my last post she's been diagnosed with hypermobility syndrome 
(possible Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome).


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Lownthwaite said:


> MikaylasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Old thread but since its popped up again I may as well ask!
> I have recently noticed that dds right ankle is severely rolled in when standing.it was her worst affected foot from the talipes.anyones else's lo had this?i might have to try and get her back in to her paed physio
> 
> Both my DD's ankles pronate inwards when she stands up. Although this is a result of her hypermobility and not the positional talipes she had at birth. :hugs:
> 
> Since my last post she's been diagnosed with hypermobility syndrome
> (possible Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome).Click to expand...

Do the specialists think something has to be done about it?looking at dds ankle its so sharply rolled in it looks like it will break!


----------



## Jo.t

My LO was born with right club foot. She's just in B&B at night. Her feet look great


----------



## Lownthwaite

MikaylasMummy said:


> Lownthwaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikaylasMummy said:
> 
> 
> Old thread but since its popped up again I may as well ask!
> I have recently noticed that dds right ankle is severely rolled in when standing.it was her worst affected foot from the talipes.anyones else's lo had this?i might have to try and get her back in to her paed physio
> 
> Both my DD's ankles pronate inwards when she stands up. Although this is a result of her hypermobility and not the positional talipes she had at birth. :hugs:
> 
> Since my last post she's been diagnosed with hypermobility syndrome
> (possible Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome).Click to expand...
> 
> Do the specialists think something has to be done about it?looking at dds ankle its so sharply rolled in it looks like it will break!Click to expand...

She has insoles from the hospital for her shoes and is under review whenever she goes up a shoe size. It's worth mentioning if you're concerned. :hugs:


----------

